# Warped Perception?



## conjectural (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't know what this is, and I don't really know how to describe it, but I thought this might be a good place to bring it up.

Does anyone ever feel like everything is . . . hyper-real? Like, everything around you is just really really close? I don't know how to word this. A lot of the time I feel like everything I see is completely foreign. Like, I know the name for things, and I know what they're used for, but they're all seperate and foreign.

I promise I'm not high right now.

My perception seems to be warped or heightened or something. This experience makes me feel really small and sad. When it happens, it's like I've been looking at the world through a filter, and then the filter is gone, and I'm seeing things just, raw and real.

It's as if when people look at something inanimate, they see it for what it is, then move on. But when I look at the same thing, something about it makes me feel uneasy. I recognise it, yet I don't . . . it's really close to me, yet completely seperate.

I'm doing a horrible job explaining this, and I realise I'm making myself sound like a complete lunatic.

Does it sound at all familiar to anyone? What's wrong with me?


----------



## friend_Z (Jan 3, 2006)

I think I understand what you're pointing at. Unfortunately, I don't know what's wrong with you...or if anything really _is_ wrong with you, for that matter.

Sometimes I feel like I literally don't know what's going on _anywhere_, with _anything_. It's frightening.

I have this related problem where I tend to see characteristics of myself in everyone I meet. To the point where I lose my own self-identity. I often have mystifying encounters with people that leave me feeling as if we're the same person.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It sounds like derealization. We often develop our own thoughts pertaining to what we see and that it is not often like we see it.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

This used to happen to me a lot and it really worried me because I thought I was going crazy or something. After reading/talking a little about it I realized that is actually more common than you think.

This perception of disassociation comes up a lot in Buddhism and New Age religions. According to them most people don't see the world as it truly is but instead cover it up with illusions. When you disassociate this illusion breaks down. If you're interested I would reccomend reading some of Eckhart Tolle's and Anthony De Mello's writings. I think they both take some of their ideas a tad far at times but they're still very interesting. De Mello has a website up with a few excerpts of his writings you should check out.

My personal favorite: http://www.demello.org/article5.html


----------



## PeopleAreStrange (Jun 4, 2009)

Ahh, derealization. It's an anxiety symptom. You're not going crazy, more like the opposite. The feeling of enstrangement occurs when your brain is under too much stress, it can't handle it, so it forces a break. It's a coping mechanism against stress.

I've had this for about three months now, constant. You just need to understand that this is a very common, harmless, *temporary*, anxiety symptom. It's kind of cool, but also scares the **** out of me at the same time.

To get through this, do not smoke, drink, caffeinate. No drugs. Taking a multivitamin helps A LOT. Exercise, socialize, etc. Don't try to force the thoughts away or you'll become obsessed with it, like I am. Just accept it and it will pass before you know it.  The best part is, once you feel better, you'll totally forget what the feeling felt like!


----------



## zeebraynz (Jun 11, 2012)

i think you guys go into your heads


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zeebraynz said:


> i think you guys go into your heads


 You could say that :lol.


----------

